# Woman Within Catalog-sizing question.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

In the catalog some sizing is 1X, 2X, 3X, etc. for some clothing.

With other clothing, it is 12W all the way to 48W.

How do the two correlate? Any ideas?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

there should be a sizing chart somewhere in the book. (there is on their on-line store)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It really doesn't matter how they correlate. All sizes are always guaranteed not to fit. 

One time a medium shirt for me it too small while a large is perfect, and at other times a large has the shoulder seams hanging off of my shoulders be 3-4 inches. Grrr.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Here's the sizing chart....if it helps!

http://www.womanwithin.com/Product/...tId=17757&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0&za=0

Of you look on the bottom row of the chart, there's a line for "Easy Fit," which is your 1X, 2X, etc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> In the catalog some sizing is 1X, 2X, 3X, etc. for some clothing.
> 
> With other clothing, it is 12W all the way to 48W.
> 
> How do the two correlate? Any ideas?


I don't know about catalogs, but TYPICALLY in a store 1X is 16 to 18, 2x is 18-20, 3x is 20-22, and so on. Is that what you were asking, Ardie?

Cindyc.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

cindy-e said:


> I don't know about catalogs, but TYPICALLY in a store 1X is 16 to 18, 2x is 18-20, 3x is 20-22, and so on. Is that what you were asking, Ardie?
> 
> Cindyc.


Yes, that's a huge help! Thank you!

It's difficult for me to get accurate measurements since it's hard for me to stand up without using one hand for balance!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The sizes run differently in Lane Bryant/Woman Within... for example, a size 20 will run as a large. Once you find the correct size, you have it made !


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Ardie it has been my experience with Woman Within that their sizes run pretty big. Have you ever ordered from them before? The last time I did, I went totally by my measurements and ordered the appropriate size and when they came it, the jeans where all about three sizes too big. I sent them back and asked for two sizes down and they were still too big. By that time I was just fed up with trying to figure it all out and just kept my very baggy jeans. Could someone help you measure yourself so you could make sure that what you are ordering are close to what you need? HTH
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

I love Woman Within to order nightshirts. They are thicker and well made. But the sizes run much larger than regular sizes. Just order smaller than you wear. for example in K-mart I wear a 3x and woman within I wear a 1x-2x night shirt.


----------



## Babsh (Mar 18, 2021)

cindy-e said:


> I don't know about catalogs, but TYPICALLY in a store 1X is 16 to 18, 2x is 18-20, 3x is 20-22, and so on. Is that what you were asking, Ardie?
> 
> Cindyc.


I'm seeing 24-26 as a 2X, that is not normal sizing. In local stores that is a 4X. So I'm totally stumped on sizing? Any experience on actual fit?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is almost impossible to pick the right size as all manufacturers seem to have their own ideas. Even when there is a chart giving measurements the fit is often very wrong.

I remember the good old days when I worked for a catalogue company and sizing was more or less universal. This changed because of our gender egos. Women always want to be smaller while men always want to be larger. Today my husband has to buy large or x-large tee shirts, sweat shirts, underwear etc when he is and always has been a medium. When we go to the store the men's section goes all the way up to 5x and yet our friend who buys the 5x is tall but not huge so everything is too big. I on the other hand have always been a size large (the old size 12) for length but today I can buy size 6 or have to buy x-large, which when I measure against my old large size items both the 6 and x-large are exactly the same. Of course by labeling items a x large and up the manufacturers and retailers can sell them at a higher price. If you buy by catalogue be prepared to return a lot.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Never trust a catalog size---or a thread that's over ten years old!


----------



## MissyinKentucky (Jan 23, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> In the catalog some sizing is 1X, 2X, 3X, etc. for some clothing.
> 
> With other clothing, it is 12W all the way to 48W.
> 
> How do the two correlate? Any ideas?


I would suggest that you also look at www.fullbeauty.com because they handle all the name brand plus size clothing in one spot. Woman Within, Lane Bryant, etc. And they have lots of great sales where you can sometimes save 50% on what you are ordering.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MissyinKentucky said:


> I would suggest that you also look at www.fullbeauty.com because they handle all the name brand plus size clothing in one spot. Woman Within, Lane Bryant, etc. And they have lots of great sales where you can sometimes save 50% on what you are ordering.


She hasn't been here in 6 years.


----------



## MissyinKentucky (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, then the information is there for anyone who wanders onto this thread!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> She hasn't been here in 6 years.


And she passed away.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> And she passed away.


I had thought that was the case but couldn't remember for sure so I didn't want to say it.


----------

